# T-Mobile entschädigt Handypayment-Betroffene - oder nicht?



## Falk (24 Oktober 2005)

Man konnte an vielen Stellen lesen, daß u.a. T-mobile Handypayment-Betroffene entschädigen wird.

Ich hatte die strittigen Beträge nicht gezahlt. Trotz der mündlichen Versicherungen, alles sei erledigt, kam heute die "Letzte Mahnung" von T-mobile.

Angedroht werden Sperrung des Anschlusses, fristlose Kündigung (wobei alle restlichen Gebühren aus dem 2-Jahres-Vertrag auf einmal fällig werden), Schufa und gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.

Die mündlichen Aussagen von heute gehen in die Richtung, daß doch nicht gesperrt wird. (Das glaube ich denen nicht mehr und bestand auf schriftliche Bestätigung).

Ich müsste dennoch zahlen, weil T-mobile schon an WapMe gezahlt hat (Tut mir ja auch leid, aber eine Spende aus Mitleid bekommt T-mobile nicht).

Ich überlasse es T-mobile, ob man mich als (guten) Kunden behalten will, oder nicht.

Falk


----------

